# Resources?



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2007)

Before I start my induction course I'd like to get a head start academically (I'm aiming for top recruit or cadet or whatever we'll be called) on all associated Customs things I can do by myself. 

On that note, does anyone have anything of interest I can study, the kind of stuff that transcends borders like common drug routes, methods, etc. 

Would appreciate it a lot and will buy a beer or six to the first person that comes down to claim it (I think I'll regret that).


----------

